# Single Sinawali



## Brian Johns (Jun 5, 2015)

The beginning of the post: "An integral part of Modern Arnis practice is the practice of sinawali, whether it be single, double, reverse or heaven six/redonda. From a physical standpoint, sinawali practice builds hand, wrist and forearm strength through repetitive striking against an opponent’s canes. Timing becomes ingrained as a result of sinawali practice as well. In addition, sinawali practice also helps to develop range finding skills."

The rest of the post is in the link. 
Single Sinawali - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts


----------



## geezer (Jun 6, 2015)

Good to have more people posting in the "general" FMA department.


----------

